# need help with command squad on bikes



## Burden1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok as the title says I need some advice on what to give my command squad on bikes. I normally run a captain on a bike with a full bike squad as troops but was toying with the idea of swapping the bike squad for the command sqaud to give me a bit more cc. So what do you think?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If taking command bikes, go with either TH/SS, or all plasma. Relentless plasma is MEQ-killer supreme, while TH/SS is like termies on steroids. Don't forget they can ride up in their nice cosy land raider, then ride out on their bikes :wink:


----------



## Burden1 (Jan 9, 2010)

First off thanks but Giving them th/ss makes them super pricey any other load outs that work in cc? And they can take bikes in a land raider wtf


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yh, they can take a transport and bikes . 

Maybe try all power weapons for MEQ killing, or flamers/meltas for appropriate mid range shootiness.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

if you want the _____ squad in the SMs to be CC oriented you will always have to spend lots of points to make them effective. otherwise give them all the same special weapon & go after stuff.


----------



## Burden1 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks guys just one more thing how many spaces in a raider do they take up? Cheers


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd go with SS and Lightning Claws on three guys and a Champion, if you want combat. It's cheaper than Hammers.

They each take up one space in a Land Raider.

Midnight


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

no unit on bikes can enter a land raider, nor can units with a jump pack.

but otherwise they only count as 1. terminators count as 2.


----------



## Burden1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Tnaks for the help guys just checked the brb since there was a contradiction over bikes and transports and on pg66 it says only infantry may embark in transports so fallen you are the winner


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of a 'thing' that went around a while back about Space Marine Bikes not actually changing the rider's unit type, just stating that they followed all the rules for bikes as described in the 40k rulebook (But as their unit type was still infantry, they could be transported in a Land Raider).

I think that it's been FAQ'ed since then.

Midnight


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Nah it's still fine to do it, Bikes can't go in Transports, but Command Squads on bikes arn't bikes, they're Infantry who move like Bikes. 

That said, whislt it's legal you probably shouldn't do it.


----------

